# Christmas Soldier



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Bill Casey <bcasey@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Tue, 16 Nov 1999 11:23:16 -0400*
--------------8FE2B2F295E547258E5974EA
I received this today in my email...actually the second time I‘ve seen it, while it has an american theme, I think it really rings true.
> > > > TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS,
> > > > HE LIVED ALL ALONE,
> > > > IN A ONE BEDROOM HOUSE MADE OF
> > > > PLASTER AND STONE.
> > >
> > > > I HAD COME DOWN THE CHIMNEY
> > > > WITH PRESENTS TO GIVE,
> > > > AND TO SEE JUST WHO
> > > > IN THIS HOME DID LIVE.
> > >
> > > > I LOOKED ALL ABOUT,
> > > > A STRANGE SIGHT I DID SEE,
> > > > NO TINSEL, NO PRESENTS,
> > > > NOT EVEN A TREE.
> > >
> > > > NO STOCKING BY MANTLE,
> > > > JUST BOOTS FILLED WITH SAND,
> > > > ON THE WALL HUNG PICTURES
> > > > OF FAR DISTANT LANDS.
> > >
> > > > WITH MEDALS AND BADGES,
> > > > AWARDS OF ALL KINDS,
> > > > A SOBER THOUGHT
> > > > CAME THROUGH MY MIND.
> > >
> > > > FOR THIS HOUSE WAS DIFFERENT,
> > > > IT WAS DARK AND DREARY,
> > > > I FOUND THE HOME OF A SOLDIER,
> > > > ONCE I COULD SEE CLEARLY.
> > >
> > > > THE SOLDIER LAY SLEEPING,
> > > > SILENT, ALONE,
> > > > CURLED UP ON THE FLOOR
> > > > IN THIS ONE BEDROOM HOME.
> > >
> > > > THE FACE WAS SO GENTLE,
> > > > THE ROOM IN SUCH DISORDER,
> > > > NOT HOW I PICTURED
> > > > A UNITED NATIONS SOLDIER.
> > >
> > > > WAS THIS THE HERO
> > > > OF WHOM I‘D JUST READ?
> > > > CURLED UP ON A PONCHO,
> > > > THE FLOOR FOR A BED?
> > >
> > > > I REALIZED THE FAMILIES
> > > > THAT I SAW THIS NIGHT,
> > > > OWED THEIR LIVES TO THESE SOLDIERS
> > > > WHO WERE WILLING TO FIGHT.
> > >
> > > > SOON ROUND THE WORLD,
> > > > THE CHILDREN WOULD PLAY,
> > > > AND GROWNUPS WOULD CELEBRATE
> > > > A BRIGHT CHRISTMAS DAY.
> > >
> > > > THEY ALL ENJOYED FREEDOM
> > > > EACH MONTH OF THE YEAR,
> > > > BECAUSE OF THE SOLDIERS,
> > > > LIKE THE ONE LYING HERE.
> > >
> > > > I COULDN‘T HELP WONDER
> > > > HOW MANY LAY ALONE,
> > > > ON A COLD CHRISTMAS EVE
> > > > IN A LAND FAR FROM HOME.
> > >
> > > > THE VERY THOUGHT
> > > > BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY EYE,
> > > > I DROPPED TO MY KNEES
> > > > AND STARTED TO CRY.
> > >
> > > > THE SOLDIER AWAKENED
> > > > AND I HEARD A ROUGH VOICE,
> > > > "SANTA DON‘T CRY,
> > > > THIS LIFE IS MY CHOICE
> > >
> > > > I FIGHT FOR FREEDOM,
> > > > I DON‘T ASK FOR MORE,
> > > > MY LIFE IS MY GOD,
> > > > MY COUNTRY, MY CORPS."
> > >
> > > > THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER
> > > > AND DRIFTED TO SLEEP,
> > > > I COULDN‘T CONTROL IT,
> > > > I CONTINUED TO WEEP.
> > >
> > > > I KEPT WATCH FOR HOURS,
> > > > SO SILENT AND STILL
> > > > AND WE BOTH SHIVERED
> > > > FROM THE COLD NIGHT‘S CHILL.
> > >
> > > > I DIDN‘T WANT TO LEAVE
> > > > ON THAT COLD, DARK, NIGHT,
> > > > THIS GUARDIAN OF HONOR
> > > > SO WILLING TO FIGHT.
> > >
> > > > THEN THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER,
> > > > WITH A VOICE SOFT AND PURE,
> > > > WHISPERED, "CARRY ON SANTA,
> > > > IT‘S CHRISTMAS DAY, ALL IS SECURE."
> > >
> > > > ONE LOOK AT MY WATCH,
> > > > AND I KNEW HE WAS RIGHT.
> > > > "MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND,
> > > > AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT."
> > >
> > > > The following is the request of the author. I think it is
> > > reasonable.....
> > >
> > > > PLEASE. Would you do me the kind favor of sending this to as many
> > > people as you can? Christmas will be coming soon and some credit is
due
> > > to our service men and women for our being able to celebrate these
> > > festivities.
> > > >Let‘s try in this small way to pay a tiny bit of what we owe. Make
> > > people stop and think of our heroes, living and dead, who sacrificed
> > > themselves for us.
--------------8FE2B2F295E547258E5974EA
I received this today in my email...actually the second time I‘ve seen it, while it has an american theme, Ithink it really rings true.
> > > > TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS,
> > > > HE LIVED ALL ALONE,
> > > > IN A ONE BEDROOM HOUSE MADE OF
> > > > PLASTER AND STONE.
> > >
> > > > I HAD COME DOWN THE CHIMNEY
> > > > WITH PRESENTS TO GIVE,
> > > > AND TO SEE JUST WHO
> > > > IN THIS HOME DID LIVE.
> > >
> > > > I LOOKED ALL ABOUT,
> > > > A STRANGE SIGHT I DID SEE,
> > > > NO TINSEL, NO PRESENTS,
> > > > NOT EVEN A TREE.
> > >
> > > > NO STOCKING BY MANTLE,
> > > > JUST BOOTS FILLED WITH SAND,
> > > > ON THE WALL HUNG PICTURES
> > > > OF FAR DISTANT LANDS.
> > >
> > > > WITH MEDALS AND BADGES,
> > > > AWARDS OF ALL KINDS,
> > > > A SOBER THOUGHT
> > > > CAME THROUGH MY MIND.
> > >
> > > > FOR THIS HOUSE WAS DIFFERENT,
> > > > IT WAS DARK AND DREARY,
> > > > I FOUND THE HOME OF A SOLDIER,
> > > > ONCE I COULD SEE CLEARLY.
> > >
> > > > THE SOLDIER LAY SLEEPING,
> > > > SILENT, ALONE,
> > > > CURLED UP ON THE FLOOR
> > > > IN THIS ONE BEDROOM HOME.
> > >
> > > > THE FACE WAS SO GENTLE,
> > > > THE ROOM IN SUCH DISORDER,
> > > > NOT HOW I PICTURED
> > > > A UNITED NATIONS SOLDIER.
> > >
> > > > WAS THIS THE HERO
> > > > OF WHOM I‘D JUST READ?
> > > > CURLED UP ON A PONCHO,
> > > > THE FLOOR FOR A BED?
> > >
> > > > I REALIZED THE FAMILIES
> > > > THAT I SAW THIS NIGHT,
> > > > OWED THEIR LIVES TO THESE SOLDIERS
> > > > WHO WERE WILLING TO FIGHT.
> > >
> > > > SOON ROUND THE WORLD,
> > > > THE CHILDREN WOULD PLAY,
> > > > AND GROWNUPS WOULD CELEBRATE
> > > > A BRIGHT CHRISTMAS DAY.
> > >
> > > > THEY ALL ENJOYED FREEDOM
> > > > EACH MONTH OF THE YEAR,
> > > > BECAUSE OF THE SOLDIERS,
> > > > LIKE THE ONE LYING HERE.
> > >
> > > > I COULDN‘T HELP WONDER
> > > > HOW MANY LAY ALONE,
> > > > ON A COLD CHRISTMAS EVE
> > > > IN A LAND FAR FROM HOME.
> > >
> > > > THE VERY THOUGHT
> > > > BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY EYE,
> > > > I DROPPED TO MY KNEES
> > > > AND STARTED TO CRY.
> > >
> > > > THE SOLDIER AWAKENED
> > > > AND I HEARD A ROUGH VOICE,
> > > > "SANTA DON‘T CRY,
> > > > THIS LIFE IS MY CHOICE
> > >
> > > > I FIGHT FOR FREEDOM,
> > > > I DON‘T ASK FOR MORE,
> > > > MY LIFE IS MY GOD,
> > > > MY COUNTRY, MY CORPS."
> > >
> > > > THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER
> > > > AND DRIFTED TO SLEEP,
> > > > I COULDN‘T CONTROL IT,
> > > > I CONTINUED TO WEEP.
> > >
> > > > I KEPT WATCH FOR HOURS,
> > > > SO SILENT AND STILL
> > > > AND WE BOTH SHIVERED
> > > > FROM THE COLD NIGHT‘S CHILL.
> > >
> > > > I DIDN‘T WANT TO LEAVE
> > > > ON THAT COLD, DARK, NIGHT,
> > > > THIS GUARDIAN OF HONOR
> > > > SO WILLING TO FIGHT.
> > >
> > > > THEN THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER,
> > > > WITH A VOICE SOFT AND PURE,
> > > > WHISPERED, "CARRY ON SANTA,
> > > > IT‘S CHRISTMAS DAY, ALL IS SECURE."
> > >
> > > > ONE LOOK AT MY WATCH,
> > > > AND I KNEW HE WAS RIGHT.
> > > > "MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND,
> > > > AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT."
> > >
> > > > The following is the request of the author. I think it is
> > > reasonable.....
> > >
> > > > PLEASE. Would you do me the kind favor of sending this to as many
> > > people as you can? Christmas will be coming soon and some credit is
due
> > > to our service men and women for our being able to celebrate these
> > > festivities.
> > > >Let‘s try in this small way to pay a tiny bit of what we owe. Make
> > > people stop and think of our heroes, living and dead, who sacrificed
> > > themselves for us.
--------------8FE2B2F295E547258E5974EA--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

